# White Indiglo Gauges



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Does anyone know a good website where I can purchase good/cheap white indiglo gauges for my b14 4dr sentra??


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Oh yeah, by the way...my car gauges are w/o tach for a 96 sentra gxe. And plus do you know any other webpages other than ebay or procarparts.com that sell indiglo gauges??? 
Here is an example of what they look...

http://www.procarparts.com/store/displaydetails.cfm?pid=NIS-SENT-9599WO-RIG


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

you might want to do a search for the answer your looking for


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

UNISH25 said:


> *Oh yeah, by the way...my car gauges are w/o tach for a 96 sentra gxe. And plus do you know any other webpages other than ebay or procarparts.com that sell indiglo gauges???
> Here is an example of what they look...
> 
> http://www.procarparts.com/store/displaydetails.cfm?pid=NIS-SENT-9599WO-RIG *


Is there anything about the ones on procarparts.com that you don't like? I have a set and am extremely happy with them. Very easy to install and look better than they do in the pictures


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

I'm setting up a dealer account with procarparts.com for anyone interested, they don't have a huge selection for us but hey, maybe even for the little things


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2002)

omega, I'm interested if this means that you'll be able to get the gauges for even cheaper than they already are.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I would be interested also. Ive been looking for some indiglo gauges for my Cluster with tach. Ill have to get the 200 se, to fit my car.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Well...I have nothing against procarpart.com, just intrested if any of you guys know other sites...Oh yeah, I've used search engines on reverse indiglo gauges and trust me...I haven't seen any results. So if you guys know of anymore places I can get gauges from...then please feel free to post a reply! Thanks! 

Most likely I will get them from procarparts.com if there are no other places I can get them from.!


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

OmEgA.. I would also be interested in new GuAgEs, however, for a 91' Sentra with no Tach


----------

